# Bellinazzo:"Il Milan subirà sanzioni dalla Uefa".



## admin (2 Agosto 2017)

Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio Kiss Kiss, ha parlato anche della situazione societaria del Milan e del pericolo sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per il mercato:"Sicuramente il Milan subirà sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per ciò che riguarda le operazioni regresse".


----------



## mrsmit (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio Kiss Kiss, ha parlato anche della situazione societaria del Milan e del pericolo sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per il mercato:"Sicuramente il Milan subirà sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per ciò che riguarda le operazioni pregresse".



Ma da quando è stato assunto dalla Uefa?
Bellinazzo attaccati al .........


----------



## bmb (2 Agosto 2017)




----------



## uolfetto (2 Agosto 2017)

potrà anche succedere ma di certo non si può stabilire a priori.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2017)

Ma vai a pranzo da quell'altro genio di forchielli va....

A proposito, che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Crox93 (2 Agosto 2017)

Adesso abbiamo anche il sensitivo che prevede il futuro 
Fai un favore all'umanità Bellinazzo...


----------



## Aron (2 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Albijol (2 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma vai a pranzo da quell'altro genio di forchielli va....
> 
> A proposito, che fine ha fatto?



indigestione dopo un'abbuffata di m.


----------



## Zenos (2 Agosto 2017)

Come fa a dirlo?se non è stato ancora presentato il voluntary agreement,questo è parlare in malafede,ma quando iniziano a far partire qualche querela?


----------



## CasciavitMilan (2 Agosto 2017)

Uno che sulla trattativa di cessione del Milan non ne ha mai presa mezza e si atteggiava da super esperto.


----------



## Konrad (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio Kiss Kiss, ha parlato anche della situazione societaria del Milan e del pericolo sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per il mercato:"Sicuramente il Milan subirà sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per ciò che riguarda le operazioni regresse".



La vicenda Neymar non potrà non creare un "precedente" anche in merito alle sanzioni future. Onestamente se fossi dirigente di una società di calcio, da oggi, mi sentirei di fare la voce grossa con l'UEFA. Se bloccassero il mio mercato anziché quello del PSG.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Agosto 2017)

E il psg sarà costretto a giocare nel campionato qatariota?
Ecco, se non altro la vicenda neymar ci toglie di dosso la luce dei riflettori e forse qualcuno si sveglia....
Anni di parametri zero, cessi immondi, budget zero andavano bene a tutti.
Ma la normalità del calcio quale sarebbe??


----------



## Black (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio Kiss Kiss, ha parlato anche della situazione societaria del Milan e del pericolo sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per il mercato:"Sicuramente il Milan subirà sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per ciò che riguarda le operazioni regresse".



ma secondo voi è romanista o interista Bellinazzo?


----------



## Aragorn (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio Kiss Kiss, ha parlato anche della situazione societaria del Milan e del pericolo sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per il mercato:"Sicuramente il Milan subirà sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per ciò che riguarda le operazioni regresse".



Questo è andato avanti non so quante settimane a ribadire che i cinesi ricchi erano quelli dell'Inter e che i nostri non avevano una lira. Ora la sua speranza è che il Milan fallisca in modo da poter dire "visto, l'avevo detto che non avevano i soldi".


----------



## Il Genio (2 Agosto 2017)

Lo scrivo da tempo: nomen omen

Chi mastica un minimo di ligure sa cosa significhi belin, seppur con una sola L, come se non bastasse finisce in azzo...


----------



## wfiesso (2 Agosto 2017)

Ma questo a che titolo parla? è padre di Ruiu? i geni non mentono


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Agosto 2017)

Ma sparati

Questo buffone pelato non sa una mazza! La smetta di parlare di Milan e infangare il nostro nome


----------



## wfiesso (2 Agosto 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo da tempo: nomen omen
> 
> Chi mastica un minimo di ligure sa cosa significhi belin, seppur con una sola L, come se non bastasse finisce in azzo...



Il famoso belino


----------



## JohnShepard (2 Agosto 2017)

Questo non ne ha mai saputo una minchia


----------



## Raryof (2 Agosto 2017)

Ma poi Forchielli che fine ha fatto? l'ha mangiata o no?


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2017)

Anche se fosse nessun problema ragazzi, negli ultimi anni hanno ricevuto sanzioni tanti altri grandi club, sono tutti vivi e vegeti. Magari prendi una multa, pazienza. Magari puoi iscrivere due giocatori in meno in lista, pazienza.

C'era una squadra da rifondare, non si poteva fare altrimenti, inoltre ho fiducia nella società, se ci saranno sanzioni saranno minime e sopratutto inevitabili.


----------



## Gatto (2 Agosto 2017)

E' incredibile la quantita' di terrore e di rosicamento che stiamo provocando. Ora si che mi sento meglio. Il Milan sta tornando e gente come Belinazzo e altri schiavi della disinformazione non possono farci nulla. Per un giornalista non c' e' niente di peggio che perdere credibilita' e durante il closing lui e i suoi amichetti l' hanno persa tutta.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio Kiss Kiss, ha parlato anche della situazione societaria del Milan e del pericolo sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per il mercato:"Sicuramente il Milan subirà sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per ciò che riguarda le operazioni regresse".



Cosa vuol dire "operazioni regresse"???


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio Kiss Kiss, ha parlato anche della situazione societaria del Milan e del pericolo sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per il mercato:"Sicuramente il Milan subirà sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per ciò che riguarda le operazioni regresse".



Con testa di che cosa fa rima Bellinazzo?


----------



## Gatto (2 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Cosa vuol dire "operazioni regresse"???



Immagino intenda pregresse. Ma da un giornalista del Sole 24 ore non si puo' chiedere un uso quanto meno corretto del linguaggio. Poi ci dovrebbe spiegare pregresse rispetto a cosa, ma credo andrebbe in tilt cercando una risposta...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio Kiss Kiss, ha parlato anche della situazione societaria del Milan e del pericolo sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per il mercato:"Sicuramente il Milan subirà sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per ciò che riguarda le operazioni regresse".



Bellinazzo non sa manco di cosa parla, chissà se ha messo in conto che quest'anno sono stati spesi per il mercato 50 milioni tra l'altro presi dai bond austriaci e i rimanenti 150 sono da suddividersi in pagamenti rateali negli anni a venire...e poi...la Uefa sanzionerà il Milan? ok ben venga...ma prima di sanzionare noi dovrebbe vedere cosa sta succedendo tra Barca e Psg visto che la clausola va pagata tutta in un unico bonifico e no mi risulta che il PSG abbia sponsor da 220 milioni l'anno


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Immagino intenda pregresse. Ma da un giornalista del Sole 24 ore non si puo' chiedere un uso quanto meno corretto del linguaggio. Poi ci dovrebbe spiegare pregresse rispetto a cosa, ma credo andrebbe in tilt cercando una risposta...



Infatti il mio interrogativo era duplice: se intendesse pregresse ma soprattutto pregresse rispetto a cosa? Perché uno potrebbe pure pensare che si riferisca alla vecchia società.


----------



## Gatto (2 Agosto 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Infatti il mio interrogativo era duplice: se intendesse pregresse ma soprattutto pregresse rispetto a cosa? Perché uno potrebbe pure pensare che si riferisca alla vecchia società.



Se si riferisce alla vecchia societa' dimostra ancora di piu' la sua incompetenza, visto che il VA e' appunto uno strumento che l' Uefa accorda in caso di subentro di nuove proprieta'. Credo si riferisca agli acquisti che stiamo facendo e cavalca l' onda lunga delle perplessita' che i media italiani cercano di instillare nelle menti dei milanisti e non.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2017)

Se arrivassero quelli della UEFA a Casa Milan minacciando sanzioni li manderei a quel paese.
Prima facciano il loro dovere con il PSG.
Se non lo fanno con i francesi-arabi si fotessero con le loro multe e le loro sanzioni. 
Se poi volessero fare la voce grossa sono sicuro che un piccolo torneo con Barca Real Atletico Bayern United lo possiamo fare.
E la Champions sarebbe stupenda con PSG City Levante Atalanta


----------



## uolfetto (2 Agosto 2017)

Ma il fpf interviene per forza su operazioni pregresse cioè i bilanci delle stagioni precedenti, quello che prevede e sanziona il futuro magari lo inventa belinazzo


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio Kiss Kiss, ha parlato anche della situazione societaria del Milan e del pericolo sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per il mercato:"Sicuramente il Milan subirà sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per ciò che riguarda le operazioni regresse".



Può anche essere, ma questo cialtrone dovrebbe tacere quando si parla di Milan.


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Agosto 2017)

Il nuovo modo per diventare famosi ed emergere dall'anonimato: parlare del Milan, possibilmente male per creare haters. Ruiu docet.


----------



## krull (2 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio Kiss Kiss, ha parlato anche della situazione societaria del Milan e del pericolo sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per il mercato:"Sicuramente il Milan subirà sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per ciò che riguarda le operazioni regresse".



Quindi questo perfetto idiota sa già che il Voluntary Agreement che Fassone stesso ha ritirato per poterlo ridiscutere più avanti verrà certamente rigettato dall' UEFA? Perché uno che si erge a conoscitore di tutto dovrebbe sapere che se accettano l' accordo i pregressi vengono congelati...Ma lui vede il futuro da qui a 3/4 anni...Personaggio inutile. Non ne becca una da tempi immemori.

PS Chiedo scusa ai mod e al forum per gli eventuali atteggiamenti o post che hanno causato il mio ban


----------



## Igniorante (2 Agosto 2017)

A parte Belinazzo che non capisce un emerito...
che venga la UEFA a bussare, gli ridiamo in faccia dopo la storia di Neymar.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> A parte Belinazzo che non capisce un emerito...
> che venga la UEFA a bussare, gli ridiamo in faccia dopo la storia di Neymar.


.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, intervistato da Radio Kiss Kiss, ha parlato anche della situazione societaria del Milan e del pericolo sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per il mercato:"Sicuramente il Milan subirà sanzioni da parte dell'Uefa per ciò che riguarda le operazioni regresse".


----------

